# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  أسعار بيع مجموعة من السلع الاساسية في أسواق المؤسسة الاستهلاكية العسكرية

## الحوت

ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
1 10270024 ارز حبه طويله التاج 10كغم/هندي او باكستاني 3.60 
2 10270059 ارز حبه طويله التاج 5كغم الباكستان 2.27 
3 10265660 ارز حبه طويله ابو البنت 5كغم /امريكي 3.85 
4 10270033 ارز بسمتي لاجوب 5 كغم هندي/باكستان 3.08 
5 10270032 ارز بسمتي زمزم 2 كغم هندي 1.25 
6 10270044 ارز بسمتي وايت لايت 5 كغم الهند/باكستان 3.03 
7 10270040 ارز بسمتي ابيض تحفه 5كغم /باكستان 3.95 
8 10270049 ارز بسمتي وايت لايت 2كغم الهند/باكستان 1.22 
9 10160881 بازيلا معلبه البيروتي 400غم/محلي 0.22 
10 10159913 بازيلا حب معلبه 400غم الكسيح/محلي 0.31 
11 10459979 بازيلا حب معلب 380غم البستان 0.22 
12 10170762 بازيلاء علب المزرعه 400غم الامارات 0.22 
13 10276829 عدس حب 540غم مرطبان زجاج اسباني PICUEZO 0.92 
14 10262780 حمص حب 540غم مرطبان زجاج اسباني PICUEZO 1.02 
15 10256743 فريكه ناعمه منظفه 1 كغم/الجندي 1.70 
16 10256849 فريكه خشنه منظفه 1 كغم/الجندي 1.70 
17 10277544 فريكه خشنه 1كغم /جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 1.13 
18 10270796 برغل خشن 1كغم المنصور 0.61 
19 10270797 برغل ناعم 1كغم المنصور 0.61 
20 10270737 برغل خشن 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 0.66 
21 10270738 برغل ناعم1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 0.66 
22 10256170 عدس حب منظف 1 كغم/الجندي 1.15 
23 10256171 عدس مجروش منظف 1 كغم/الجندي 1.35 
24 10276768 عدس حبه صغيره 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 0.84 
25 10276769 عدس حبه كبيره 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 0.97 
26 10276770 عدس مجروش 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 1.03 
27 10272790 حمص نمره (7.5) 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 1.03 
28 10272815 حمص حب زمزم 1 كغم الهند 0.95 
29 10277545 فاصوليه بيضاء 1كغم/جمعيه المراه الاردنيه 1.09 
30 10277429 فاصوليا بيضاء زمزم 1كغم مصري 1.02 
31 10570807 بهارات مشكله اكسترا البيروتي 200غم محلي 0.92 
32 10575558 شطه حمراء البيروتي 150غم محلي 0.49 
33 10570806 بهارات كبسه ناعمه البيروتي 150غم محلي 0.81 
34 10578251 كركم ناعم البيروتي 200غم محلي 0.49 
35 10578250 كزبره ناعمه البيروتي 200غم محلي 0.54 
36 10570736 بهارات كاري بودره مدارس القيصر زنه 250غم الهند 1.00 
37 10570735 بهارات كاري بودره مدارس القيصر زنه 125غم الهند 0.64 
38 10579851 يانسون مطحون 200غم ديالي كرتون 0.51 
39 10750830 تمر المدينه المنوره برني1كغم كيس مضغوط سعودي/جورج 0.91 
40 10750831 تمر المدينه المنوره 1 كغم باكيت /سعودي 1.30 
41 10771431 تمر المدينه المنوره برني1كغم كيس مضغوط  زمزم/سعودي 0.91 
42 11062693 جميد سائل مكثف جميدنا زمان 1كغم 1.58 
43 11061966 جميد سائل كسيح 1كغم 500غم*2 حبه 2.09 
44 10313078 حلاوه الكسيح الممتاز محشيه 900غم الاسد/ الكسيح 1.41 
45 10313079 حلاوه الكسيح الممتاز اكسترا 900غم الاسد/الكسيح 1.59 
46 10313080 حلاوه الكسيح الممتاز ساده 900غم الاسد/الكسيح 1.32 
47 10322729 حلاوه الكسيح الممتاز محشيه 1800غم الاسد/الكسيح 2.64 
48 10312751 حلاوه اكسترا بالفستق الحلبي ايام شكل دائري900غم 1.93 
49 10322768 حلاوه اكسترا فستق حلبي ايام زمان بيضاوي900غم IML 1.97 
50 10322771 حلاوه اكسترا ايام IML بالفانيلا شكل بيضاوي900غم 1.76 
51 10322772 حلاوه اكسترا ايام IML بالشوكلاته شكل بيضاوي 900غم 1.90 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
52 10322771 حلاوه اكسترا ايام IML بالفانيلا شكل بيضاوي900غم 1.76 
53 11063194 حليب نيدو 1800غم عبوه معدنيه 9.67 
54 11062773 حليب بودره كرنيشن اكياس 900غم 4.03 
55 11063193 حليب نيدو 400غم عبوه معدنيه 2.62 
56 11063195 حليب نيدو 2500غم عبوه معدنيه 12.40 
57 11063196 حليب نيدو مقوى 1800غم(1+) عبوه معدنيه 13.15 
58 11063197 حليب نيدو مقوى 400غم(3+) عبوه معدنيه 3.60 
59 11063199 حليب نيدو مقوى 400غم(1+) عبوه معدنيه 3.60 
60 11063295 حليب نيدو 900غم عبوه معدنيه 5.30 
61 11063198 حليب نيدو مقوى 1800غم(3+) عبوه معدنيه 13.15 
62 11063296 حليب نيدو مقوى 900غم(+1) عبوه معدنيه 7.45 
63 11063294 حليب نيدو اكياس 2250 غم 9.08 
64 11063293 حليب نيدو اكياس 900 غم 4.45 
65 11055813 حليب بودره سريع الذوبان حليبنا 900غم كيس 3.80 
66 10172801 حمص بالطحينيه معلب الروابي بالشطه 380غم سهل الفتح 0.33 
67 10172802 حمص بالطحينيه معلب البستان بالشطه 380غم 0.29 
68 10172803 حمص بالطحينيه معلب الروابي 380غم عادي سهل الفتح 0.32 
69 10163138 حمص بالطحينيه معلب البستان 380غم عادي محلي 0.29 
70 10162901 حمص بالطحينيه معلب السهل الاخضر 380غم عادي 0.29 
71 10163134 حمص بالطحينيه جود 400غم/محلي 0.27 
72 10155738 حمص بالطحينه الكسيح 400غم عادي 0.38 
73 10162811 حمص بالطحينيه والثوم 400غم الكسيح 0.38 
74 10172812 حمص بالطحينه كرتون 135غم تتراباك 0.16 
75 10162762 حمص حب البيروتي 400غم علب محلي 0.27 
76 10272791 حمص حب الديوان 800غم حبه كبيره محلي 0.97 
77 10272789 حمص حب الضحى نمره (11) 1كغم حبه كبيره الهند 1.33 
78 10473302 خل طبيعي  ليزا تفاح طبيعي احمر 500مل بلاستيك محلي 0.34 
79 10473336 خل صناعي زجاج هيرمان ابيض 473 مل الامارات 0.38 
80 10563978 زعتر ملوكي اكسترا 1كغم مرطبان محلي عدنان اسماعيل 2.32 
81 10563893 زعتر بلدي السلام 500غم كيس بلدي 0.39 
82 10563977 زعتر السلام سوبر اكسترا 500غم مرطبان 1.07 
83 10573908 زعتر سوبر اكسترا مرطبان 1كغم ديالي محلي 2.32 
84 10573906 زعتر مطحون البيروتي ملوكي 500 غم محلي 1.19 
85 10573877 زعتر بلدي نخب اول  500غم الجندي 3.48 
86 10353046 زيت ذره جولدن كورن 3 لتر محلي 3.13 
87 10373899 زيت ذره جولدن كورن 2.4 لتر محلي 2.70 
88 10373893 زيت دوار الشمس القريه 3 لتر محلي 3.06 
89 10363923 زيت دوار الشمس سنيور 2.7 لتر شفاف محلي 2.50 
90 10373880 زيت ذره الغزالين 2 لتر دائري شفاف بدون يد محلي 2.81 
91 10363975 زيت ذره الغزالين 3لتر دائري شفاف بدون يد محلي 4.10 
92 10373901 زيت ذره عافيه 1.8 لتر شفاف بيد سعودي 2.80 
93 10373902 زيت عباد الشمس عافيه 1.8 لتر شفاف بيد سعودي 2.79 
94 10373905 زيت عباد الشمس 1لتر بدر البدور بدون يد مصري 1.77 
95 10373904 زيت ذرة مكرر سوليه 2لتر بدون يد مصري 3.74 
96 10373911 زيت دوار الشمس نوار 2لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 3.62 
97 10373913 زيت سوبر صن 5لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 6.70 
98 10373914 زيت ذره الصافي 5 لتر جالون بلاستيك اصفر دبي 9.18 
99 10373909 زيت دوار شمس الطبيعه 3لتر بلاستيك 4.75 
100 10373912 زيت دوار الشمس نوار 5لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 8.86 
101 10363962 زيت ذره الصافي 2 لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 3.78 
102 10363970 زيت سوبر صن 2لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 2.70 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
103 10363970 زيت سوبر صن 2لتر بلاستيك شفاف دبي 2.70 
104 10363964 زيت ذره الصافي 5لتر شفاف دبي 9.18 
105 10373876 زيت نباتي ممتاز 2لتر نخيل (اولين) دبي 2.32 
106 10373875 زيت نباتي ممتاز 5لتر نخيل (اولين) دبي 5.94 
107 10373847 زيت صويا الغزالين 3لتر محلي/شنوده 3.78 
108 10373900 زيت ذره عافيه 3.5 لتر شفاف بيد سعودي 5.15 
109 10374393 سمنه نباتيه مازولا 1 لتر السعوديه 2.15 
110 10353024 سمنة نباتية الغزال 2 كغم محلي 2.77 
111 10374389 سمنة نباتيه الغزال 1.7كغم السمن البلدي محلي 2.25 
112 10374462 سمنه نباتيه فرحه 975غم مصريه 1.53 
113 10064476 سميد الغزال خشن 1.5 كغم /محلى 0.97 
114 10065709 طحين الجويده موحد 2 كغم محلي 1.03 
115 10065852 طحين الجويده زيرو 2 كغم محلي 1.13 
116 10065972 طحين طيبه 2كغم محلي 1.04 
117 10066137 طحين متعدد الاستعمالات الغزال 1.5كغم 0.84 
118 10074432 سميد تركي ناعم 500غم بشلر IRMIK 0.32 
119 10675179 شاي حل الربيع 450غم السعوديه 1.27 
120 10674959 شاي ميداليات اكياس الربيع 100كيس 200غم/سعودي 1.40 
121 10675193 شاي ميداليات الميزان 100كيس 200غم/سيرلانكا 1.03 
122 10661137 شاي حل الميزان 500غم/سيرلانكا 1.30 
123 10674913 شاي ليبتون اخضر 200غم نقي 100كيس 1.98 
124 10675540 شاي ليبتون اخضر بالنعناع 100 ميداليه -مصر 1.98 
125 10654239 شاي ليبتون العلامه الصفراء 100 ميداليه -مصر 1.57 
126 10674914 شاي ليبتون ايرل غراي 100ميداليه 1.98 
127 10675187 شاي ميداليات اخضر الجوهره 100كيس 200غم مصري 1.34 
128 10675178 شاي ميداليات ازحيمان 100كيس 200غم سيلان 0.88 
129 10675177 شاي ميداليات ازحيمان 50كيس 100غم سيلان 0.48 
130 10675156 شاي ميداليات الغزالين 75 كيس *2كيس سيريلانكا 0.85 
131 10654531 شاي ميداليات شير الاصفر 2غم*100/سيريلانكا 1.33 
132 10214895 شوربه سريعه التحضير مقليه 75غم سوبرمي 0.11 
133 10214896 شوربه سريعه التحضير بصل 75غم سوبرمي 0.11 
134 10214897 شوربه سريعه التحضير كاري 70غم سوبرمي 0.11 
135 10214898 شوربه سريعه التحضير خضار 70غم سوبرمي 0.11 
136 10215078 شوربه سريعه التحضير دجاج 70غم سوبرمي 0.11 
137 10204293 شوربه دجاج بالشعيريه ماجي 66غم /سعودي 0.46 
138 10229425 شوربه خضار ماجي الربيع 59غم /سعودي 0.55 
139 10204285 شوربه جافه دجاج بالشعيريه 70غم مونه/نون 0.23 
140 10204340 شوربه جافه فطر مونه 65غم/نون 0.26 
141 10204339 شوربه جافه خضار مونه 56غم/نون 0.26 
142 10165833 طحينية الكسيح اكسترا900غم/الكسيح 2.29 
143 10166062 طحينية الكسيح الذهبيه 900 غم/الكسيح 2.38 
144 10166063 طحينيه الكسيح الاسد700غم محلي 1.57 
145 10167966 طن الورده 170غم لايت شنك بالزيت تايلند 0.41 
146 10166175 طن معلب صن بل170غم لايت شنك بالزيت اندونيسيا 0.46 
147 10164392 سردين معلب بالزيت بريمو 125غم المغرب 0.28 
148 10164328 سردين ميلو 125غم زيت وفلفل/المغرب 0.40 
149 10164327 سردين ميلو 125غم بالزيت/المغرب 0.40 
150 10476789 عسل نحل زهره البرسيم (مانو) 480غم زجاج مصري 1.35 
151 10476788 عسل نحل ملوكي 500غم زجاج الامارات 1.71 
152 10456151 عسل نحل طبيعي لانجنيزا 500غم زجاج/الماني 2.27 
153 10177872 فاصوليه بالبندوره معلبه الكسيح 400غم سهل الفتح 0.42 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
154 10177872 فاصوليه بالبندوره معلبه الكسيح 400غم سهل الفتح 0.42 
155 10177491 فاصوليا بيضاء جود 400غم معلبه عادي 0.25 
156 10164940 فطر  موركس شرائح 400غم الصين 0.60 
157 10177879 فطرمعلب قطع مشروم الديوان 400غم صيني 0.69 
158 10163521 فول  مدمس معلب جود 400غم حبه كبيره 0.18 
159 10163522 فول  مدمس معلب جود 400غم حار 0.19 
160 10177463 فول  مدمس معلب جود 400غم حبه صغيره 0.18 
161 10156688 فول مدمس معلب الكسيح حبه كبيره 400غم سهل الفتح/محل 0.32 
162 10164857 فول حار مدمس معلب الكسيح حار 400غم سهل الفتح/محلي 0.35 
163 10156689 فول معلب مدمس البستان حبه صغيره 380غم عادي محلي 0.22 
164 10177559 فول مدمس الروابي سهل الفتح 380غم حار بالشطه محلي 0.25 
165 10177560 فول معلب مدمس السنابل 380غم حار محلي 0.23 
166 10177562 فول مدمس الروابي مع كمون سهل الفتح 380غم محلي 0.25 
167 10177563 فول معلب مدمس السنابل 380غم عادي محلي 0.22 
168 10177561 فول مدمس الروابي مع حمص سهل الفتح 380غم محلي 0.30 
169 10156690 فول معلب مورننج 380غم/محلي 0.22 
170 10164947 فول معلب البيروتي 400غم حبه كبيره محلي 0.24 
171 10177564 فول معلب مدمس حدائق شتوره 420غم سهل الفتح/لبنان 0.29 
172 10166312 فول مدمس 450غم المراعي الخضراء حبه فاخره سهل الفتح 0.27 
173 10166313 فول مدمس 450غم المراعي الخضراء خلطه مصريه 0.45 
174 10166314 فول مدمس 450غم المراعي الخضراء خلطه لبنانيه 0.45 
175 10166315 فول مدمس 450 غم المراعي الخضراء خلطه سعوديه 0.45 
176 10166316 فول مدمس 450غم المراعي الخضراء خلطه فلسطينيه 0.45 
177 10166317 فول مدمس 450غم المراعي الخضراء خلطه سريه 0.45 
178 10168835 لحمه معلبه بقري بلبيف بريمو 340غم البرازيل 0.91 
179 10178592 لحمه معلبه بقري بلبيف زوان 340غم كورند بيف 0.95 
180 10168524 لحمة معلبة بقري بلبيف اكزيتر340غمEXETER البرازيل 0.95 
181 10478497 مربى تين توفا 435غم مصري TOVA 0.64 
182 10479382 مربى العلالي 465غم سعودي كرز اسود 1.10 
183 10479371 مربى روبرتسون 450غم كرز احمر لبنان/بريطانيا 0.94 
184 10479373 مربى روبرتسون 450غم فواكه مشكله لبنان/بريطانيا 0.94 
185 10478890 مربى دهن الينا 360غم فواكه مشكله محلي 0.39 
186 10478889 مربى دهن الينا 360غم تفاح محلي 0.39 
187 10478891 مربى دهن الينا 360غم كرز محلي 0.39 
188 10879022 معكرونه سباغتي الخليجيه400غم الامارات 0.45 
189 10879023 شعيريه الخليجيه400غم الامارات 0.45 
190 10879025 معكرونه صدفيه الخليجيه400غم الامارات 0.45 
191 10879026 معكرونة برغي 400غم Spring Small الخليجيه 0.45 
192 10862275 معكرونه سباغتي500غم روميروROMERO/اسبانيا 0.41 
193 10864652 شعيريه 500غم اسباني روميرو ROMERO 0.48 
194 10868825 معكرونه ماسوره مشطوبه روميرو 500غم اسباني ROMERO 0.48 
195 10875679 معكرونة رندا 500غم طويل رشته 2 تونس 0.29 
196 10858151 معكرونه بوكاتيتي نمره (2) 350غم الغزال/مطاحن 0.23 
197 10869168 معكرونه بوكاتيني (1) الغزال350غم/مطاحن 0.23 
198 10853450 معكرونه سباغتيني الغزال350غم زهري 0.20 
199 10853451 معكرونه سباغتي الغزال ازرق 350غم 0.20 
200 10858912 معكرونة الغزال 350غم كانيلوني 0.20 
201 10858913 معكرونه حلزون صغير350غم غزال/مطاحن 0.20 
202 10866560 معكرونه حلزوني اكسترا  350غم الغزال 0.20 
203 10869170 معكرونة الغزال 350غم كوع3 0.20 
204 10869171 معكرونه الغزال 350غم رجاتوني 0.20 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
205 10869171 معكرونه الغزال 350غم رجاتوني 0.20 
206 10869172 معكرونة الغزال 350غم بنه 0.20 
207 10869173 معكرونه حلزون كبيرالغزال350غم/مطاحن 0.20 
208 10869174 معكرونة الغزال 350غم لسان عصفور 0.20 
209 10869175 معكرونة الغزال 350غم مفتول 0.20 
210 10875663 معكرونة الغزال350غم كوع 6 0.20 
211 10858915 معكرونة الغزال 350غم توست 0.20 
212 10875665 معكرونه لازانيا بالسبانخ الغزال 500غم/مطاحن 1.05 
213 10875664 معكرونه لازانيا الغزال 500غم/مطاحن 1.05 
214 10875666 معكرونه فيتوتشيني الغزال 500غم/مطاحن 0.83 
215 10879284 معكرونه سباغتي البركه 300غم غزال/مطاحن 0.18 
216 10879295 معكرونه كوع 3البركه 300غم غزال/مطاحن 0.18 
217 10875671 معكرونه سباغتي بونا 350غم سوري 0.29 
218 10508078 مسحوق غسيل عالي الرغوه 200غم بيتا محلي 0.17 
219 10508079 مسحوق غسيل عالي الرغوه شاين 200غم محلي 0.17 
220 10528918 مسحوق غسيل عالي الرغوه برسيل150غم محلي 0.17 
221 10608090 مزيل التكلس ومطهر للحمامات فلاش1 لتر محلي 0.61 
222 10625208 صابون بلدي الجمل 130غم فلسطين 0.23 
223 10625272 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم شيك مصر 0.22 
224 10625274 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم رومانتيك مصر 0.22 
225 10625276 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم ناتوريل مصر 0.22 
226 10625279 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم سوليه مصر 0.22 
227 10625355 صابون تواليت كامي 115 غم شيك زهرة التياري 0.22 
228 10625273 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم كلاسيك مصر 0.22 
229 10625354 صابون تواليت كامي 115 غم شيك ماجيستك 0.22 
230 10625275 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم دوس مصر 0.22 
231 10625277 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم اكستاتيك مصر 0.22 
232 10625278 صابون تواليت كامي 115غم ازور مصر 0.22 
233 10427852 فوط اطفال بامبرز حجم صغير 32فوطه مصري 2.69 
234 10427853 فوط اطفال بامبرز حجم وسط 32فوطه مصري 3.49 
235 10413514 فوط اطفال بامبرز حجم كبير 32فوطه مصري 4.01 
236 10427579 فوط كبار السن سانيتا حجم وسط 12فوط لبنان 3.61 
237 10614280 جل معقم حمامات داش 2كغم ليمون اصفر 0.98 
238 10614282 جل معقم حمامات داش 2كغم البوكيه ازرق 0.98 
239 10621948 جل معقم ونظف حمامات المارد1كغم اصفر 0.56 
240 10621946 جل معقم ونظف حمامات المارد1كغم اخضر 0.56 
241 10621947 جل معقم ونظف حمامات المارد1كغم ازرق 0.56 
242 10614281 جل معقم حمامات داش 2كغم الصنوبر اخضر 0.98 
243 34250358 بودره اطفال بيبي ماجيك 250غم 0.73 
244 34312261 معجون اسنان سيجنال مبيض 100 غم مصري 0.75 
245 10912212 مبيد حشرات منزلي زاحفه وطائره 400مل دووم/محلي 0.81 
246 10812191 مطهر ومعقم ترينول 500مل /محلي 0.32 
247 10429113 محارم سحب فاين سمايل  250م* 3 كيس نايلون 1.39 
248 10808088 مبيض غسيل سائل هايبكس1لتر ملابس عادي 0.35 
249 10569558 نشا طعام دقيق الذره هيرمان 400غم الامارات 0.39 
250 11061816 جبنة قوالب سلايس سي 950غم حموده 3.76 
251 11061817 جبنة قوالب سلايس سي 450غم حموده 1.88 
252 11061730 جبنه شدر قوالب بلدنا 1000غم/دنماركيه 2.39 
253 11061731 جبنه شدر قوالب بلدنا 500غم/دنماركيه 1.25 
254 10164011 رب البندوره تترباك 135غم كرتون الكسيح/ محلي 0.18 
255 10179654 هريس البندوره جنا 160غم محلي 0.19 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
256 10179654 هريس البندوره جنا 160غم محلي 0.19 
257 10474007 رب البندوره هلو  زجاج 370 غم محلي 0.47 
258 10174050 رب البندوره البرج 70غم /الامارات 0.12 
259 10174051 رب البندوره البرج 140غم /الامارات 0.23 
260 10474048 رب البندوره يمي (28-30 )370غم عبوه زجاج محلي 0.45 
261 10164019 رب البندوره امبكو 160غم معدني محلي 0.16 
262 10209088 مكعبات مرقة الدجاج ماجي 480غم/مصر 1.55 
263 10229453 مكعبات مرقة دجاج زغلول 24قطعه 480غم 0.76 
264 11112169 مسحوق شراب تانج 2.5 كغم برتقال امريكي 6.54 
265 11112170 مسحوق شراب تانج 2.5 كغم مانجا امريكي 6.54 
266 11129367 مسحوق شراب تانج ليمون امريكي 2.5كغم 6.54 
267 11129606 مسحوق شراب تانج 750 كيس مانجا مصري 1.41 
268 11129605 مسحوق شراب تانج 750 كيس برتقال مصري 1.41 
269 11128448 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس مانجا 0.88 
270 11128451 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس ليمون 0.88 
271 11128450 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس فراوله 0.88 
272 11128452 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس فواكه 0.88 
273 11128449 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس اناناس 0.88 
274 11128447 مسحوق شراب بردى 1كغم كيس برتقال 0.88 
275 11128461 مسحوق شراب اليزا 750غم كيس مانجا سوري 0.86 
276 11128460 مسحوق شراب اليزا 750غم كيس برتقال سوري 0.86 
277 11108129 مسحوق شراب معدني 900غم فريشي برتقال 1.38 
278 11108131 مسحوق شراب معدني 900غم فريشي اناناس 1.38 
279 11108133 مسحوق شراب معدني 900غم فريشي مانجا 1.38 
280 11108130 مسحوق شراب معدني 900غم فريشي ليمون 1.38 
281 11112438 مسحوق شراب نون سبلاش 2.5كغم معدني اناناس 3.29 
282 11112437 مسحوق شراب نون سبلاش 2.5كغم معدني كوكتيل 3.29 
283 11112436 مسحوق شراب نون سبلاش 2.5كغم معدني مانجا 3.29 
284 11112439 مسحوق شراب نون سبلاش 2.5كغم معدني ليمون 3.29 
285 11112435 مسحوق شراب نون سبلاش 2.5كغم معدني برتقال محلي 3.29 
286 11128472 مسحوق شراب فروتو 12*45غم برتقال كيس/تونس 1.39 
287 11128863 مسحوق شراب فروتو برتقال كيس 45غم 0.13 
288 11128473 مسحوق شراب فروتو 12*45غم مانجا كيس/تونس 1.39 
289 11128864 مسحوق شراب فروتو مانجا كيس 45غم 0.13 
290 10276830 عدس حب اخضر 1كغم تركي SAHIL 1.20 
291 10272852 حمص حب 1كغم تركي SAHIL 1.25 
292 10277875 فاصولياء حب بيضاء 1كغم تركي SAHIL 1.30 
293 10476822 عسل نحل طبيعيى كغم مرطبان زجاج اسباني FERRANODO 6.75 
294 10478836 مربى رويال تين 380غم مرطبان زجاج مصري 0.40 
295 10478835 مربى رويال فراوله 380غم مرطبان زجاج مصري 0.40 
296 10478837 مربى رويال مشمش 380غم مرطبان زجاج مصري 0.40 
297 10478838 مربى رويال برتقال380غم مرطبان زجاج مصري 0.40 
298 10473323 خل عنب بالثوم سيدرا زجاج 500مل ميري MERRY اسباني 1.40 
299 10473324 خل بلسميك سيدرا (دي مورينا)زجاج 250مل MERRY اسباني 2.36 
300 10463381 خل عنب احمر بلاستيك 1 لتر ميري MERRY اسباني 0.81 
301 10463355 خل عنب ابيض بلاستيك 500مل  ميري MERRY اسباني 0.48 
302 10463354 خل تفاح سيدرا زجاج 500مل ميري MERRY اسباني 1.33 
303 10478440 مربى الخوخ Light هالكون 330غم اسباني مرطبان زجاج 1.00 
304 10461543 مربى الكمثري مرملاد هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج اسباني 1.00 
305 10478439 مربى المشمش Light هالكون 330غم اسباني مرطبان زجاج 1.00 
306 10461508 مربى فراوله مرملاد هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج اسباني 1.00 
ت رقم المادة اسم المادة السعر الجديد 
307 10478439 مربى المشمش Light هالكون 330غم اسباني مرطبان زجاج 1.00 
308 10478444 مربى مشمش مرملاد هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج/اسباني 1.00 
309 10478446 مربى توت بري هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج FOREST 1.00 
310 10478445 مربى الخوخ مرملاد هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج اسباني 1.00 
311 10478443 مربى فرامبوز توت بري هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج/اسبان 1.00 
312 10478442 مربى الدراق Light هالكون330غم اسباني مرطبان زجاج 1.00 
313 10478441 مربى الفراوله Light هالكون330غم اسباني مرطبان زجاج 1.00 
314 10461509 مربى برتقال مرملاد هالكون340غم مرطبان زجاج /اسباني 1.00 
315 10476821 عسل نحل طبيعي هيرو 340غم مرطبان زجاج مصري 1.89

----------


## الحوت

أسعار الخضار والفواكه

سوق الجملة المركزي للخضار والفواكه
أسعار الخضار والفواكه المحلية
التاريخ 07/07/2008 


 الصنف
 السعر الاغلب
 قرش/ كيلو السعر الاعلى
 قرش/ كيلو

 1 بندورة
 14 17

2 خيار
 30 35

3 كوسا
 40 58

4 بطاطا
 30 35

5 بصل ناشف
 25 30

6 أسود عجمي
 25 30

7 أسود رفيع
 25 30

8 ملفوف
 14 16

9 زهرة
 20 25

10 فلفل حار
 25 30

11 فلفل حلو
 35 40

12 فاصوليا
 62 75

13 تفاح
 70 75

14 بقدونس
 7 7

15 نعنع
 7 7

16 كزبرة
 7 7

17 هندبة
 20 20

18 فجل
 20 25

19 جرجير
 10 10

20 بقلة
 20 25

21 موز
 65 70

22 ثوم
 30 35

23 ملفوف أحمر
 70 80

24 باميا
 180 200

25 لوبيا
 100 125

26 بصل أخضر
 75 100

27 جزر
 25 28

28 شمندر
 50 60

29 ذرة
 20 25

30 يقطين
 80 100

31 فقوس
 80 100

32 سبانخ
 25 30

33 ملوخية
 15 16

34 ميرمية
 60 65

35 زعتر
 50 60

36 ليمون
 100 120

37 عنب
 100 125

38 بطيخ
 15 20

39 شمام
 15 20

40 تين
 80 100

41 خوخ
 250 300

42 دراق
 125 150

43 انجاص
 125 150

44 صبر
 30 35

45 فراولة
 100 260

46 كرفس
 50 60

47 بروكلي
 75 125

48 فطر
 500 500

49 بندورة كرز
 125 150

50 خس
 20 25

51 دوالي
 180 200

52 مشمش
 150 200

53 نكترين
 125 200

54 كرز أحمر
 180 200

55 بازيلاء
 110 125

56 اسود كلاسيك
 20 25

57 بندورة معلقة
 14 17



    ملاحظات:

*الأسعار لأصناف ( البقدونس+ الكزبرة+ النعنع+ الهندبة) للربطة- الضُمّة، و ليس للكيلوغرام. 
*السعر= متوسط سعر الكيلو . 



دائرة سوق الجملة المركزي للخضار والفواكه
 أسعار الخضار والفواكه المستوردة
التاريخ 07/07/2008 

الصنف السعر الاغلب
 قرش/ كيلو السعر الاعلى
 قرش/ كيلو

 جزر 
 25 35

تفاح 
 150 160

عنب 
 150 175

بلنسيا 
 70 75

ليمون 
 135 150

خوخ 
 100 125

دراق 
 70 75

انجاص 
 150 175

انجاص 
 150 175

منجا 
 140 150

كيوي 
 300 350

موز 
 60 120

ثوم 
 50 60

زنجبيل 
 90 100

----------


## الحوت

أسعار الكهرباء

من

 2002/6/16  وحتى

 2003/12/31
 من

 2004/1/1  وحتى

 2004/4/2
 من

 2004/4/3 وحتى

 2004/5/31
 من

 2004/6/1 وحتى

 2005/7/8 
 من

 2005/7/9 وحتى 13/3/2008
 من 14/3/2008 
 أولاً: تعرفة الجملة    

أ- شركة الكهرباء الأردنية   
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/كيلو واط /شهر) 2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.98 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) 31.4  31.25  31.74  31.74  34.30  45.81 
 التزويد الليلي /(فلس/ك.و.س) 21.4  21.2  21.69  21.69  24.25  35.76 

ب- شركة توزيع الكهرباء     
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/كيلو واط /شهر) 2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.98 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) 31.4  31.25  31.74  31.74  33.56  37.35 
 التزويد الليلي /(فلس/ك.و.س) 21.4  21.2  21.69  21.69  23.51  27.30 

جـ- شركة كهرباء محافظةإربد     
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/كيلو واط /شهر) 2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.98 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) 31.4  31.25  31.74  31.74  31.66  38.16 
 التزويد الليلي /(فلس/ك.و.س) 21.4  21.2  21.69  21.69  21.61  28.11 

د- تعرفة المشتركين الكبار   
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/كيلو واط/شهر) 2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.4  2.98 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) 48  48  48  48  48  65 
 التزويد الليلي (فلس/ك.و.س) 33.5  33.5  33.5  33.5  33.5  49.0 

 ثانياً: تعرفة التوزيع بالمفرق   
أ- تعرفة المشتركين الاعتياديين  
1- الفئة الأولى  
من 1-160 كيلو واط ساعة شهرياً (فلس/ك.و.س) 31  31  31  31  31  32 
2- الفئة الثانية

من 161-300 كيلو واط ساعة شهرياً (فلس/ك.و.س) 55  55  57  57  59  71 
3- الفئة الثالثة   
من 301- 500 كيلو واط ساعة شهرياً (فلس/ك.و.س) 64  64  65  65  67  85 
4- الفئة الرابعة    
أكثر من 500 كيلو واط ساعة شهرياً (فلس/ك.و.س) 80  80  80  80  82  113 
ب - الإذاعة والتلفزيون تعرفة مستوية (فلس/ك.و.س) 60  60  60  60  61  86 
ج - تعرفة المشتركين التجاريين (فلس/ك.و.س) 62  62  62  62  63  86 
د  -  تعرفة المشتركين الصناعيين الصغار(فلس/ك.و.س) 38  38  39  39  41  49 
هـ  -  تعرفة المشتركين الصناعيين المتوسطين   
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/ك.و/شهر) 3.05  3.05  3.05  3.05  3.05  3.79 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) 35  35  36  36  38  46 
 التزويد الليلي (فلس/ك.و.س) 25  25  27  27  28  36 
و-  الزراعة (فلس/ك.و.س) 26  26  28  28  31  47 
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/ك.و/شهر)  - - - - 3.05  3.79 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) - - - - 30  46 
 التزويد الليلي (فلس/ك.و.س) - - - - 20  36 
ز-  ضخ المياه (فلس/ك.و.س)               38  38  38  38  40  41 
ح-  الفنادق (فلس/ك.و.س) 60  60  59  59* 60* 86 
 الحمل الأقصى (دينار/ك.و/شهر)  - - - 3.05  3.05  3.79 
 التزويد النهاري (فلس/ك.و.س) - - - 55  56  81 
 التزويد الليلي (فلس/ك.و.س) - - - 44  45  70 
ط- إنارة شوارع (فلس/ك.و.س) ** 25  25  27  27  30  51 
ي- القوات المسلحة الأردنية (فلس/ك.و.س) - 67  67  67  67  81 
ك- مؤسسة الموانئ (فلس/ك.و.س) - - 44.6  44.6  46.6  58 
  ملاحظة : 
أدنى مقطوعية للإستهلاك الشهري   
أ- المستهلكون الإعتياديون  دينار واحد دينار واحد دينار واحد دينار واحد دينار واحد دينار واحد 
ب- باقي المستهلكين  1.25 دينار 1.25 دينار 1.25 دينار 1.25 دينار 1.25 دينار 1.25 دينار 
* يمكن للفنادق ذات التصنيف خمس واربع نجوم الأختيار بين التعرفة الثلاثية أو الاستمرار باستخدام التعرفة المستوية.

** يطبق على الاستهلاكات التي تزيد عن مستوى استهلاك عام 1988

----------


## الحوت

قائمة استرشادية بأسعار التكلفة بالجملة للمواد الأساسية الغذائية

تصدر عن نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية كل يوم أحد

6/7/2008


الصنف
 النوع
 الوزن
 سعر التكلفة لتجار التجزئة

الحليب المجفف
 حليبنا

انجوي

نيدو أكياس

كارنيشن

سيفتي

نيدو
 800 غم

900 غم

900 غم

900 غم

900 غم

2250 غم
 830ر3

650ر3

600ر5

000ر5

700ر4

200ر11

حليب سائل
 جهينه مصري

المراعي سعودي
 1 لتر

1 لتر
 750ر0

800ر0

أرز حبه متوسطه






 تايجر أمريكي

النخلة مصري

تماري مصري

النمر الامريكي

شعلان هندي
 5 كغ

5 كغ

5 كغ

5 كغ

5 كغ
 900ر4

000ر4

000ر4

375ر4

250ر8

سكر
 شعبان

صن رايز 

حموده

تماري

حبيبه
      5 كغ

     5 كغ

5 كغ

5 كغ

4 كغ
 900ر1

900ر1

900ر1

900ر1

750ر1

ملح
 عمره

ساسي

حبيبه

حبيبه علب
 700 غم

700 غم

1 كغ

700 غم
 125ر0

175ر0

200ر0

350ر0

أجبان مثلثات
 أبو الولد

بوي

باندا
 مثلثات 8 قطع

مثلثات 8 قطع

مثلثات 8 قطع
 565ر0

320ر0

270ر0

الزيوت
















 قرطاج صويا

زيتون قناني عجلوني

زيتون قناني المختار

زيتون جالون عجلوني

زيتون جالون المختار

الشمس القرية  

ذرة القرية

الشمس طيبة 

صويا زمزم 

صويا زمزم 

صويا زمزم

شمس زمزم

صويا صني 

نخيل حصاد

نخيل حصاد 

نخيل حصاد 
 4ر1 لتر

700 مل

700 مل

7ر2 لتر

7ر2 لتر

10 لتر

10 لتر

1 لتر

5 لتر

14 لتر

18 لتر

5لتر

700مل

4ر1 لتر

18 لتر

10 لتر
 250ر2

500ر2

500ر2

750ر9

750ر9

240ر19

300ر18

750ر1

250ر7

500ر18

000ر25

000ر8

160ر1

850ر1 

250ر19

250ر11

فول معلب
 مورننغ

الكسيح

صيني

جود

زمزم
 380 غم

400 غم

380 غم

400 غم

400غم
 315ر0

385ر0

290ر0

315ر0

290ر0

حمص مطحون معلب
 بيروتي

الكسيح

جود
 380 غم

400 غم

400 غم
 400ر0

540ر0

430ر0

سردين
 ميلو

الياقوت

السمكة الذهبيه

سردين بندورة لاكي
 125 غم

125 غم

125 غم

180 غم
 370ر0

340ر0

330ر0

230ر0

تونا
 صن رايز CHUNK 

صن رايز CHUNK

بلازا      CHUNK

بلازا      CHUNK

زهور     CHUNK

زهور     CHUNK

طن ناعم FLAKES

الوها      CHUNK
 كبير

صغير

كبير

صغير

كبير

صغير

كبير

كبير
 540ر0

340ر0

545ر0

345ر0

550ر0

345ر0

350ر0

525ر0

حلاوة طحينية
 الكسيح سوبر بالمكسرات

الكسيح بالمكسرات والشوكولاته

الكسيح اكسترا فستق حلبي

الكسيح اكسترا فانيلا 
 450 غم



450 غم



450 غم



450 غم
 024ر2



028ر2



574ر1



453ر1

زبده
 البقرات الثلاث فرنسية
 100 غم 
 550ر0

برغل
 ناعم و خشن
 1 كغ
 000ر1

لوز امريكي

صنوبر 
 مشرح + نصاص

باكستاني
 1 كغ

1 كغ
 750ر5

500ر15

صلصة رب البندورة 


 مرتبان حبيبه

حديد علب

حديد علب

مرتبان الحريري
 300 غم

410 غم

145 غم

1500 غم
 375ر0

475ر0

230ر0

000ر9

شاي
 غزالين

غزالين

ميزان 

ازحيمان

حصانين

حصانين

الفراشة حلل

الفنجان حلل

المختار حلل

ميزان حلل
 2/1 كيلو

100 علاقة

100 علاقة

100 علاقة

2/1 كيلو

110 علاقة

500 غم

450 غم

450 غم

500 غم
 000ر2

140ر1

080ر1

000ر1

700ر1

970ر0

550ر1

300ر1

200ر1

650ر1

طحينية 
 جوهرة النجاح كبيره

الكسيح الذهبية 

اكسترا
 700 غم

450 غم

450 غم
 050ر2

828ر1

757ر1

بوشار

حمص

فول مجروش

فول حب

بازيلا


نمرة 9


 1 كغ

1 كغ

1 كغ

1 كغ

1 كغ
 600ر0

900ر0

770ر0

750ر0

800ر0

فاصوليا

 1 كغ
 250ر1

تمر



عجينة تمر
 بوليسترين سعودي المدينة المنورة

اماراتية
 1 كغ



1 كغ
 550ر1



000ر1

معلبات
 لذيذه

لانشون بقري انوار القدس

بازيلا بيروتي

فاصوليا بيروتي

فطر مقطع صيني

فطر حبه كاملة صيني

ذره علب تايلاندي

سجق هولندي دجاج

سجق برازيلي لحمة

سجق صن رايز بقري

سجق صن رايز دجاج
 850 غم

850 غم

380 غم

380 غم

400 غم

400 غم

400 غم

400 غم

400 غم

400 غم

400 غم
 750ر1

450ر1

270ر0

350ر0

600ر0

650ر0

450ر0

675ر0

675ر0

640ر0

600ر0

حليب سائل معلب


 لونا
 170 غم
 250ر0



قشطه
 لونا

لينا

قيمر كويتي
 170 غم

170 غم

باكيت
 460ر0

425ر0

400ر0

عسل
 السنبلة
 500 غم
 550ر2

طحين
 الجويده

الغزال

حبيبه / اماراتي

طيبة
 5ر1 كغ

5ر1 كغ

2 كغ

2 كغ
 850ر0

950ر0

450ر1

050ر1

سميد
 الغزال
 5ر1 كغ
 000ر1

مياه معدنية


 غدير

مروى
 2 لتر x 6

5ر1 لتر x 6
 500ر1

250ر1

عصير بودرة
 سكويز 
 1 باكيت
 120ر0

المعكرونة 
 دوجا تركية

دوجا تركية

جنان امارتية
 300 غم

300 غم

400 غم
 275ر0

275ر0

350ر0

لحوم مستوردة مبرده بأنواعها
 فخذ عجل خلفي مبرد صيني / برازيلي

قطع عجل أمامي مبرد

فخذ جاموس خلفي مبرد/ هندي

فخذ جاموس أمامي مبرد / هندي

كتف خاروف مبرد / استرالي 

خاروف مبرد كامل
 1 ك



1 ك

1 ك

1 ك



1 ك

10- 13 ك
 700ر3



900ر2 – 200ر3

900ر2

500ر2



100ر3

250ر4

لحوم مجمدة
 لحم عجل هندي

فخذ جاموس خلفي / هندي

فخذ جاموس أمامي / هندي

كتف خاروف نيوزلندي

فخذ جاموس هندي صغير

عجل هندي رضيع
 1 ك

1 ك

1 ك

1 ك

1 ك

1 ك
 850ر1

250ر2

800ر1

500ر2

700ر2

400ر2

دجاج مجمد
 ساديا



افيبال برازيلي



فخذ دجاج أمريكي
 100ر1 – 200ر1 غم

100ر1 – 300ر1 غم


 800ر1



700ر1 



250ر1

اسماك مجمدة
 عرموط

فيليه فيتنامي
 1 ك

1 ك
 350ر2

500ر2

شوربة
 ماجي
 1 كيس
 550ر0

مكعبات ماجي 
 ماجي سعودي 
 1 مكعب
 125ر0

----------


## الحوت

أسعار اللحوم ( ضأن / عجل ) و دجاج بالجملة في مسلخ أمانة عمان

                           ليوم الثلاثاءالتاريخ 8/7/2008



أولاً : اللحوم المستوردة ( ضأن ) 



خروف استرالي / ذبح المسالخ المحلية
 السعر بالجملة ( فلس / كغم ) شامل الضريبة 
 ملاحظات

فلس
 دينار

1- خاروف صنف أول 
 20
 4
 وزن 20ك

2- خاروف صنف ثاني ازرق 
 950
 3
 وزن 25ك

3- خاروف صنف ثالث احمر
 500
 3
 وزن 28ك


4- خاروف استرالي مستورد طازج صنف اول اماراتي




5- خاروف أو جدي بلدي اخضر
 500
 5
 وزن 10 ك

6- خاروف أو جدي بلدي اخضر
 000
 5
 وزن 15 ك 

7- خاروف أو جدي بلدي اخضر
 800
 4
 وزن 20 ك




ثانياً: اللحوم المستوردة ( عجل ) 



اللحوم البلدية / عجل 
 السعر بالجملة ( فلس / كغم )

شامل الضريبة
 ملاحظات

فلس
 دينار

1- فخذ عجل بلدي / اخضر
 750
 4


2- مقدم عجل بلدي / اخضر
 500
 4











ثالثاً : اللحوم الطازجة المبردة ( فاكيوم ) 



خروف استرالي / ذبح المسالخ المحلية
 السعر بالجملة ( فلس / كغم ) 

شامل الضريبة
 ملاحظات

فلس
 دينار

1- فاكيوم صيني عجل
 100
 4


2- فاكيوم صيني روزبيف
 000
 5


3- فاكيوم برازيلي عجل-شولدر 
 200
 3


4- فاكيوم هندي عجل رضيع 
 000
 4


5- فاكيوم هندي عجل كبير 
 000
 3


6- فاكيوم فخذ خاروف استرالي 
 300
 4


7- فاكيوم كتف خاروف استرالي
 500
 3


8- فاكيوم كتف خاروف نيوزلندي
 500
 3





رابعاً : الدجاج المنظف بالكامل / مسلخ أمانة عمان ( 2.250) ديناران و خمس وعشرون  قرشاً .

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حوت على التوضيحات

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حوت ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أبو عبدالله

مرحبا يا حوت
من قراءة موضوعك حسيت إنو عندك إلمام بأسعار المواد الغذائية بالأردن
وأنا حاب أصدر مواد غذائية من الأردن
غالبا معلبات وخضار
بالنسبة للمعلبات
نصحوني بالبيروتي والكسيح
شو رأيك من حيث الجودة والأسعار؟
والخضرة أعتقد من الغور لكن ما بعرف من وين أبدأ
وأنا طمعان فيك تفيدني بمعلوماتك
في إنتظار ردك

----------

